
Ask HN: Fastest way to make $300-400 a month online? - needmoney
This is approximately my cost of living (I'm from a cheap country). I need to pay for food and rent. I can program well and relatively quickly. I'm not looking to build a monster business, I'm looking to cover my costs of living as efficiently as possible.<p>Suggestions?
======
patio11
If I said "I want the Wordpress theme from
<http://www.christmasbingocards.com> done similarly except for St. Patrick's
Day" and you were able to accomplish that without needing too much
handholding, I'd be able to give you one project a month for $400 until you
either got sick of doing them or decided to move upmarket. If this interests
you, email me a link to your portfolio.

~~~
xiaoma
Like the OP, I'm also interested in building up a modest income with a side
project. I have a question about it that you seem particularly likely to be
able to answer:

How do you go about setting up an LLC from abroad (like you in Japan), and was
it the sort of thing that could be done on a shoestring budget?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1161997>

~~~
patio11
Oh, I think you emailed me about this. Sorry -- I starred it but I've been
very busy this week.

Short version: You can get an American LLC created while living on the far
side of the moon for a few hundred bucks, but I'd suggest waiting until you
have a compelling reason to create one. I have not yet had a compelling
reason. That might change in the upcoming year, but for the last 3.5 years,
I've used the US'/Japan's most common business structure: sole proprietorship.

~~~
xiaoma
Thanks, I really appreciate you sharing your experience. That bit in your blog
about "getting legal before legal gets you" had had me a little concerned. I
had been thinking that somehow there was a requirement to make a real company
in order to do software sales above some modest $ amount.

If you still haven't made an LLC, that assumption was clearly wrong, and the
barrier I'd had to getting started is illusory. It's time to get to work!

Last question for you-- did you have to register your sole proprietorship with
anyone or can you pretty much just make a website and start selling your
software?

~~~
joelhaus
This can get complicated quickly. Businesses are generally licensed by state
and local gov't. Most however don't require sole proprietors to register since
they would generally be subject to the same tax as an individual.

My instinct would be to get started now. Complicating factors may include:
product/Svc liabilities, IP rights/protection, your bookkeeping system, local
rules & restrictions.

------
petercooper
First, a Web service that "meets an unmet need." Back in 2005 I built a "code
snippets" site using the then-nascent Rails in just over 24 hours. I then
spent a second day making the design more "Web 2.0" a few months later, but
otherwise did little except mention it here and there and add my own code into
it. It made ~$800 a month from Adsense for a couple of years and then I sold
it to DZone for $30,000. Perhaps the lowest time vs money work I ever did.

Second, sell a killer screencast or e-book. You'd need to actually be good at
making one of these, of course, and have a very good presentation. If you have
domain specific knowledge, though, you may have something valuable.

~~~
antidaily
How many pages do you need for an e-book typically?

~~~
ambiate
There really isn't a straight answer to this. I can tell you the typical is
$0.25-$1.50/page rate for ebooks. I see some 100~ page ebooks from past
affiliates that go for 50cents/page, but then some diet book sneaks in at
$1.25/pg with 40 pages.

Its really not quantity! This is a market of quality. Just look through
clickbank's affiliates for ideas for crap landing pages and crap ebooks (for
the most part, spare maybe ~10).

Good sample pages, good outline, no boring plain black and white text, and
connect with what your clients really need. Create a wiki/forum or something
for registered users to access. The book isn't the only part... you want to
build a community (elo adsense!)

------
mikeyur
I used to do a lot of offline marketing of online products and made some good
money. What I mean by this is selling sites/hosting/newsletter hosting to
small, local businesses.

I did this when I was tight on cash, since it can usually be done in a
weekend: research a local group of businesses (ie. dentists or furniture
stores) using Google Maps and grab all of their info. See which businesses
don't have websites - and if they do check out how they look/work.

For the companies that didn't, I'd write a simple sales letter offering a
discounted website. Something like the client that originally bought the site
ended up bailing near the end, but I got a deposit out of them so I'm selling
this site for cost. Since the other customer already paid (say, $1000), and
costs were $1500, I can give you the site for $500.

That site is really just a cheap TemplateMonster design ($40-50) and once I
get the payment I'll send over a word doc requesting all of the info they want
for the pages and all the media they want uploaded. Probably a good 6-10 hours
of work, for a decent profit (I typically charged them around $800 for the
site).

Once completed you sell them on hosting (grab a VPS for $30/mo. and charge
them $50/mo. to host their site - I put ~10 clients on a VPS (comfortably)
since the sites get very little traffic). You sell them on newsletter hosting,
explain benefits of contacting customers directly about offers for almost $0
cost to them. Email is huge to local businesses, set them up with
mail@theirdomain.com and many will worship you. So many people still use
xyz123@isp.net for their BUSINESS email.

For customers that already have sites, offer a redesign, better functionality
(contact/quote request forms, email newsletter hosting, etc.).

There's also lots of money in local business directories, if you know anything
about SEO. Offer them targeted traffic/leads at $XX/mo. - even more if they
want a banner on the site.

So much cash offline, go and take it. It may be harder to do it based on the
country, but I refuse to believe there isn't at least some need for it. If not
- hit up craigslist in the US and start pimping your offerings ;)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I posted an article from SAI the other day. Only 25% of local businesses are
advertising online. Mostly because it's complicated and scary as shit to them.
Of those 25%, 60-80% churn. That's because the companies doing this are so
bloated that they only spend 50-60% on the actual ad buy and the rest on admin
expenses. So yeah, the performance sucks.

I also read 91% of local businesses are unhappy with their online marketing
efforts (i NEED to find the link for this again). If 91% of a population is
unhappy with something, you probably have an opportunity. Go fuck shit up. You
can do it, and you'll make your money.

~~~
acgourley
From time to time I see this as a real market need and wonder how to
generalize and scale such a service oriented business. Seems like you could
throw a lot of tech at it but still need a lot of feet on the ground at the
end of the day.

~~~
nrao123
Yes, scaling local businesses are not easy.

My research on this topic... [http://www.nikhileshrao.com/post/9824/links-on-
local-interne...](http://www.nikhileshrao.com/post/9824/links-on-local-
internet-local-advertising-market/)

------
maneesh
I earned about that much, completely passive, within 2 mos and it's been
recurring with no extra work, doing some basic SEO and adsense work, see
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1merER1zVFg>, skip to minute 2:40 to see my
business model in work

~~~
brianbreslin
maneesh! glad to see you're still wandering the world. we met in BsAs in dec
08. Do you know if there are wireless usb cards that work in multiple
countries?

~~~
maneesh
no...there are satellite sticks, but they cost an arm and a leg..

------
ambiate
Oh, forgot the most important part. Stay white hat. If you ever venture into
the dark side of online ads, you will probably get caught and have a wasted
investment.

Offline affiliate marketing is win-win, but in a cheap country it might be
hard to pull off.

<adsense>

I know there are some issues with getting accepted for adsense in other
countries. If you have problems, email me (profile link) and I'll give you one
of the solutions.

1\. Find a notepad. 2\. Write: "Things I can teach you:" 3\. List everything
you imagine you can teach a person (This can range from simple math to
programming to drawing to singing like an american idol?) 4\. Hard part is
over! Relax and decide on your mid-range topics (ones you're not a guru at,
but with a little research could obviously teach someone) 5\. Create little
niche sites (google keyword tool -> show CPC -> Arrange by amount of hits
(look in the 10k-20k views range -> google "keyword" (yeah quotes) -> if its
less than 40k pages, and wikipedia is a top result, you probably just found a
$9 investment (domain cost) that would turn into $20/mo. 6\. Once you've spent
2 weeks doing this, you should have a feel for the idea and what grasps
people's attention etc. Try some of your more guruish topics. Hell, make an
ebook and offer it on one of your adsense sites.

</adsense>

<articles/imgs>There are also tons of sites that pay you to write articles[1]
or photoshop!</art/img>

<translations>You said cheap country, but I don't really understand the scope
of that... but I'm going to assume you know another language. If so, start a
site offering translation services or just scope out people. iPhone apps, etc
need translations and shell out serious cash for them.</trans>

my experience(I made money, got cocky, and lost too much):
<http://sanguinity.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/money22.png>

xutopia's recent story(6k/ebook) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159445>

One final bit: when you research (blogs/sites) you will probably stumble upon
keywords like 'mesothelioma, structured settlements, annuity payments,
criminal lawyers, tax attorneys, asbestos, etc,' being the gold mines. Don't
waste your time. $40/clk($5-15 your share) sounds amazing, but its another
losing game trying to get ranked in search engines.

[1: <http://www.associatedcontent.com> ]

~~~
al_
Any concrete example of one of those adsense niche sites ? I have a hard time
picturing what you're talking about.

~~~
ambiate
<http://www.mesotheliomalawyerssandiego.org/>

First result in google for some micro niche. Notice how the articles are over
on the right, the page is filled with content relating to the keyword, and
adsense is splattered everywhere.

It is a generic site, probably spun articles (used a program to rewrite
someone else's articles), but its still in the top of the search engine.

Once I got into SEO, I realized that 90% of the sites I access from random
google searches are just there to make adsense money. No upkeep is involved.
None of the content is original.

I was searching for "Ford Escort ZX2 2002 install intake" and the first 3
links were all spun articles... BUT I actually found the information I needed
in these spun articles. So, how evil is this? Iono.

------
joshkaufman
\- Build a product worth $97 in value (I like teaching, so information
products works best for me), then sell 3-4 a month.

\- Find other people who want to know what you know, then charge $97-497 a
month to coach them.

\- Do NOT start a blog for advertising dollars or do mechanical turk - your
ROI will be extremely low vs. the time and energy you spend. Instead, use a
website to sell your products or services, whatever they may be.

~~~
needmoney
I like this route. I can write well and I'm well-educated, so I feel like I
have information that MUST be valuable. I just don't know how to identify /
sell it. I know it's probably hard to give specifics without knowing what I
want to sell, but can you give me any advice on how long generating such a
product might take (how long it took you in the beginning, perhaps?) and how
you might pick such a product?

~~~
marshallp
"I feel like I have information that MUST be valuable"

I dunna about that, information is pretty FREE these days

~~~
csomar
"I dunna about that, information is pretty FREE these days"

Yet, it's pretty expensive. The most used resources of information are
schools/uni and they are the most expensive.

Books, videos, tutorials, Seminars... are also paying. There are free valuable
information, but it's rare.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Universities sell credentials, not information.

To prove this, go to your local university and ask how much it costs to take a
class by examination (no classtime, simply take the final exam).

~~~
starkfist
Well, they also sell the class itself... go to your local university and ask
how much it costs to sit in on a class for no credit. It's not going to be
free, if there is even such an option.

~~~
yummyfajitas
It usually is free if space is available and you don't annoy the professor.
I've had several non-paying students; the only time I ever kicked one out of
class was because we ran out of seats.

MIT is actually well known for making information free, but the credential is
expensive.

<http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/home/home/index.htm>

~~~
starkfist
That's interesting because I wanted to sit in on the computational photography
course at NYU and the registrar said it was impossible. Maybe I should have
avoided talking to the administration? However, I did email the instructor and
he did not return any of my email.

How do you even get into the buildings without an ID?

~~~
pingswept
You walk up just behind someone with an ID, and then you walk in before the
door closes.

~~~
starkfist
It's hard/impossible to do this at NYU.

------
cloudkj
Amazon Associates is a pretty good program that you can integrate into any
consumer-facing site. When the Facebook app platform first came out a few
years ago, I whipped up an app that integrated with Amazon associates in about
a week's worth of time. Almost no maintenance since then (save for changes to
reflect Facebook UI/platform upgrades), and it probably averages ~$40-50 a
month, and makes several times higher during holiday season.

Amazon's Product Advertising API provides access to lots of their data, so if
you so choose you can make mini niche shopping sites with significant dynamic
data.

The only thing I'd be concerned about is receiving payments if you're not in
one of the Amazon locales. Don't know if you need a valid tax ID or something.
I think you can choose to get paid by checks though, if that works for you.

------
callmeed
There are some good suggestions here, and I'll chime in on a few things that
have worked for me. Keep in mind that I have no experience with adsense or
affiliate links.

1\. I second what peter said about screencasts or ebooks. We've made a good
amount of money selling a DVD on SEO for a niche industry. Ours is basically
all screencasts and basic SEO knowledge. If you have skills in that area or
know someone who does, it can work. Granted, we did physical DVDs but you can
just as easily do an ebook or web-based videos.

2\. Take the BSD-licensed iui code (<http://code.google.com/p/iui>), style it
up, and tie it into some PHP scripts so businesses in a niche industry can
create iPhone-compatible websites (i.e. "iPhone sites for plumbers and
contractors"). Give them simple install instructions for basic web hosts and
it will sell. We've done it and it's worked well.

3\. Niche industry WordPress themes. We just started doing this and it seems
to be working. If you spin it for a "niche", you can charge more than the $30
themes you'll find other places.

Hope that helps.

------
coryl
How legit does the money have to be? An easy way of making money is following
on trends and outbuilding products.

You can basically shadow interesting/scalable projects for sale on sites like
Flippa. Occasionally, something good will popup, for example, a twitter
spamming system that autotweets and adds followers.

Then you simply clone what works, add better features, do better SEO or
whatever, and VOILA!

~~~
needmoney
So is the idea that I clone it and then sell in on Flippa? Or make money from
the built product itself?

~~~
coryl
Well obviously if the product has recurring income, keep it. Or flip and sell
it early, depending on the space/risk for long term viability.

------
kyx
Write exploit code for vulnerabilities :)

Look at <http://oss-security.openwall.org> for some -- You could probably make
around $500 to $5000 depending on your exploit / vulnerability.

Just thought you'd check that out if interested.

~~~
fragmede
In the same vein: ~$500, depending on severity for Google Chrome
vulnerabilities: [http://blog.chromium.org/2010/01/encouraging-more-
chromium-s...](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/01/encouraging-more-chromium-
security.html)

Same for Mozilla/Firefox: <http://www.mozilla.org/security/bug-bounty.html>

------
csomar
here's how I made $300 last month (working 4 hours a week)

\- Write articles (around $150).

\- Make something (script, firefox addon) for a client (around $100)

\- Google Adsense (around $50)

~~~
ique
How do you make money by writing articles, and what kind of articles? Are you
talking tutorials on some tutorial site that buys them or are you writing
journalistic reports for blogs/news industry?

Or something else entirely?

~~~
csomar
Anything i can write about.

I find jobs on forums, problogger, blogs that accept guest posts...

Nettuts pays $150 if it's good enough

~~~
roundsquare
Do you know other good places to sell articles? Every now and then I come up
with what I think is a nice easy to understand explanation of something and
I'd love to write it up and sell it. Wouldn't need to be for a lot of money,
but if I could make a decent amount to cover some expenses it would be nice.

Usually the topic are in math, statistics or philosophy. Nothing a
professional (or smart undergrad) on these topics wouldn't already get, but
something for other interested people.

------
Judson
Creating something that is viral is very ideal. I created <http://AskJud.com>
in a week or so and the viral nature and mystery behind it encourages people
to click on ads that generate around $500-$1000 a month.

~~~
mpakes
Can you explain how this web-ified Magic 8 Ball is viral? I'm surprised not to
see any Twitter / Facebook / Digg links anywhere..

Also, is this $500-1000 / mo sustained over a long period of time, or is it
more like the flash-in-the-pan Facebook apps that briefly go viral, peak, and
then collapse after a few weeks?

~~~
Judson
\- 100k Uniques/mo sustained over 3 years.

\- There is a "Share This" button at the bottom

\- Things were viral before Twitter / FB / Digg - I believe its called "word
of mouth".

~~~
mpakes
Fascinating. Thanks for sharing. I'm always amazed by the little single-
serving amusement sites that get sustained attention. Congrats.

(RE: Word of mouth - point taken.. I was just expressing surprise that you
didn't take advantage of more direct forms of social media virality)

~~~
Judson
Between us, it is my belief that giving people more buttons to click makes
them less likely to click the ads (as most people don't know what it is until
a friend shows them), which is why there isn't anything more direct.

------
LavaBrain
I would love everyone who has input on this to take a look at my topic ...
which I created after reading all the great comments here.

Thanks!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1172170>

------
volomike
* Create Wordpress Plugins that do small tasks and sell them inexpensively.

* Create small sitescripts that do only one small task and sell them for like $70. For instance, paid and free listing directory scripts, a twitpic.com clone, etc.

* Create really nice XHTML/CSS and/or WordPress themes. I used to think those themes didn't make money, but then I heard that WooThemes pulled in $2M in 2009. So, that sent me for a loop. It's all about execution, presentation, helping the buyer make a decision on what they're getting, the right price range, etc.

* Think up all the areas in your life you are excited about and knowledgeable about, and create blogs on each of these niches. Use a WordPress theme that supports ad blocks on the right, with space where you can either put your VideoEgg.com ads and things like that, or sell the slots. Create a CAN-SPAM compliant opt-in subscription list form where one can get your feed announcements by email, as well as receive pitches (once a month) for an eBook offer. To entice them, give them a free eBook for signing up. Send them only a monthly email. Start with other relevant eBook offers, but eventually you can create your own and sell those. Connect your blog post announcements to Twitter. Revise your WordPress RSS code (via custom theming or a plugin) so that occasionally a vaguely relevant CPA offer is injected in there every 6th post, or an eBook offer -- just as long as it's relevant.

* Create the same sort of concept as the blogs, but with forums.

* Add a live podcast or screencast to your blog, and make available the video or audio later on. This creates stickiness and excitement to your site such that the ads might get clicked.

* Use multiple whitehat affiliate marketing strategies but in niches that you feel passionate about. So, if you like Model Railroading, that's what you bring up websites about, mixed in with different ad strategies such as eBooks, toolbar downloads, CPA, PPC, and CPM. Just don't overdo it and, as well, try to keep those ads a little bit relevant.

* It's easy to write an eBook in an area you are passionate about, and then sell it. You could even purchase some inexpensive ones in a given niche you like just so that you have an idea of how to compose yours -- but don't plagiarize. There are tons of facts and statistics you can reprint if you follow proper copyright laws for these things.

* Eventually once you get rolling a little, you can briefly hire a web traffic expert to see what suggestions this consultant may have.

* Stay away from dropshipping, websites that supposedly make it easy for you to do something (like build a dropshipping business), selling offers you are not passionate about, greyhat or blackhat affiliate marketing strategies, or get-rich-quick schemes and guides.

* Once you get strategies working, you need to go back and design them better, and collect feedback for a little while to make the sites look more fantastic.

* Experiment on each of these things to see which systems bring in the most revenue.

* Automate all of this so that you don't have to spend so much time fiddling with it. For instance, with forums, there are many "lost souls" out there who want to be moderators, and who would do well in that role for free even. You could then sit back and moderate the moderators. If it's a good year with earnings, then around Christmas-time you can ask the moderators for a paypal ID and send them a small financial gift of say, $200 to $500 USD and just preface it with, "I don't always have an opportunity to do this, but we had a good ad revenue year and your skills as moderator were partly responsible, so here's a holiday gift as a token of my appreciation."

* Take 15% of all your profit, from day 1, and give it to charity. Clearly let your site visitors know this, and also provide them a donate button if they want to do that too. It boosts public perception of your site, the quality of guy you are, and so on. Plus, it's a tax write-off and for a good cause. Most of the time, this kind of goodwill increases participation on your site, rather than deflect it. And once a year, do a charity drive on each of your sites, using one of those thermometer things to show how much was achieved towards a goal. Start with a very low goal of like $2000. Compare your visitor levels to how much donation cash you received for a particular cause, and challenge your visitors to increase the needle on that goal every year.

* Most of all -- don't over-strategize. You can polish later. Just keep it legal, keep it fun, be mindful of your visitor's interests, don't overdo it, reinvest as necessary, identify and avoid time-waster tasks, automate like mad, and watch and sometimes emulate what others are doing to help their sites. But most of all, just --do-- something rather than nothing.

* And when you get bored with a niche after you've grown it, sell it for 30% to 50% more than last year's total earnings from it, even if you have to put the site on the market for awhile to catch a fish.

~~~
acangiano
Excellent list. For selling sites, I recommend flippa.com. Averaging 7 to 12
times last month's revenue is very common.

On a side note, is it just me, or is Hacker News getting more and more
interested in affiliate marketing?

~~~
mikeyur
Could just be more and more affiliate marketers are finding Hacker News :)

I'm slowly going back into affiliate marketing and product creation (did it
for years, but became a consultant). Scalable income intrigues me (and I'm
sure many others), never really liked the whole hours for dollars trade.

------
CoreDumpling
1\. Do highly-paid consulting work for 1-2 months.

2\. Move to your cheap country and take the rest of the year off.

I hear Richard Stallman can actually pull this off in a not-so-cheap country,
too.

------
detcader
You could try Amazon Turk as a side-job. In a few hours you could make 5 to 10
dollars or more..

It wouldn't serve as a main source of income, but at least you'll have money
to spend on commodities that you won't have to take out of whatever actual
main source you find.

Tip: If you try this, when searching for HITs, only look for 5-cent HITS or
above, and don't bother with $5 stuff, which no one ever gets.

~~~
tome
Sorry, downvoted by accident.

~~~
PostOnce
HN needs the ability to rescind an accidental misvote for at least a few
minutes after a post, doesn't it? I've done that before as well.

------
maxklein
Come and work for me - I'll give you $600 a month if you work 5 days a week.
If interested -> max@cubeofm.com.

~~~
needmoney
I would rather be paid by the task and not by the amount of time worked.

This seems to be beneficial for both parties:

a) Payer sets value for the service he wants and has that service delivered by
a specified time (or I don't get paid)

b) I deliver as quickly as I am able to, thus achieving my desired goal of
minimizing time spent earning the money

~~~
maxklein
For that type of stuff, I use rentacoder, because the tasks are usually
different and require different skills. So rather than using one person for
the same task, can always get the best person. Also, the problem with working
with people trying to optimize time is that they don't want to add the polish.
If the project is technically done, they don't see the point in spending time
polishing it, since they want to get paid immediately.

For someone who works fulltime, however, one can invest time showing how to do
some things that require a long ramp-up period.

If you really want to make money fast, then rentacoder is a good choice,
though it does not scale.

If you have a couple of month ramp up time, then you can look at making simple
shareware - but this is not a good idea for something to do in panic mode.

------
Concours
try some freelance boards, like elance.com, create a blog(no fast money here)
, try meacanical turk...what language do you programm? offer your services for
free to build some referals, and set a portfolio with those referals.

~~~
needmoney
Python, ruby, php, scheme, c, c++, java.

Any ideas how quickly I could make the money off of something like elance (or
how quickly you could, since we don't know our relative coding speeds)?
Likewise for Mechanical Turk?

~~~
eam
Don't use elance, you have to pay to bid and usually you never get hire for a
gig. Instead you might want to try oDesk, I go on there when I have nothing to
do and I usually get gigs within hours.

~~~
nfriedly
Elance is free for the basic level these days. I think you get to bid on 3
jobs per month for free, after that you have to pay (weather your bids are
accepted or not).

Where you really pay is that elance takes something like 5-10% of whatever you
earn for the job.

That said, I created an account and scored relatively highly on a few of the
tests a while back. I've gotten invited to submit proposals for jobs on a
regular basis ever since. (For example, I received 7 invitations last month.)

I usually turn down the invitations, as I have plenty of work, but one of my
favorite clients found me through elance.

------
Kaizyn
I was going to suggest Amazon's Mechanical Turk, but several others already
did so. While this would take you some startup time and money, you could go
the ebook sales route as suggested here:

<http://www.cringely.com/2009/03/parrot-secrets/>

I wish you the best of luck with trying to find a way to make a decent living.

------
switch
how many hours a month are you willing to work for $300-$400 a month.

Or do you want to do x amount of work and expect to get $400 a month for life?

~~~
needmoney
I'm not expecting $400 for life, I'm more interested in trading time for
money. How much time? Theoretically that should depend on how good I am.

Some of the opportunities people (such as patio11) have posted are what I'm
interested in. I will be following up on some of those.

On the other hand, I also find some of the longer-term infrastructure-building
advice (e.g. SEO, e-book stuff) useful, provided it's got a high probability
of generating some cash within a month or two.

~~~
switch
here are two things that might help.

It's much easier to build something that makes thousands of dollars a month
than something that makes hundreds of dollars (and it keeps scaling up).

It's much easier to succeed when you give yourself a few years than a few
months.

------
sh1mmer
I normally write at least one article a month for ~$100 each, I could easily
write more if I felt like it, but I'm not really in it for the money, since I
have a well paying day-job.

An article for an online programming 'zine normally takes me between 4 and 8
hours to write well (2000-4000 words).

------
tomhogans
If your English is as good as your post seems and you've got any web
development/coding experience at all I could easily find $400/month worth of
things for you to do, probably more. My Skype name is the same as my username
here, if you're interested.

------
khangtoh
I have a domain and an idea, I pay you $400 and you work on this project and
launch it in a month. Revenue is advertising. I own the site/code, you get the
revenue from ads up to $400, anything excess is mine to keep. How's that?

~~~
mdolon
No offense but that's a terrible deal. He does all the work (in a month at
that), owns nothing and gets paid after you get $400 in advertising revenue,
which could take months depending on the product.

~~~
jodrellblank
"I pay you $400" suggests that he gets paid immediately, regardless, then gets
$400 in ad revenue ( if any ), the the poster is left with the site and any
further ad revenue.

Which sounds a lot better than your interpretation.

------
SnaKeZ
Create a simple site and publicize it :) AdSense or Sell Links and you will
earn more of $300 a month. Be careful with Google penalty ;)

This is my experiment: <http://www.readthislink.com>

------
gommm
From what you said you can do, I can easily give you some tasks for 400$/month
(or more depends on how much you want to do), you can contact me at pm
-squiggly sign- gom-jabbar.org

------
rms
If you happen to live in Southeast Asia or Oceania, email me, I sell a plant
that grows in that part of the world but is mostly unknown by the inhabitants
of those areas.

------
PeterCaan
Are you skilled in RoR, Wordpress/PHP or Vbulletin? If so I have work for you.
Please let me know your skype.

------
DXL
Build a comparison site or two: look for a market where affiliate programs are
ubiquitous, structure the data and write a small application that helps
customers decide. Get traffic using some basic SEO. Then pocket the commission
from sales.

I did this for the personal savings market and "sim-only" mobile telephony
subscriptions market in the Netherlands. It brings in a couple of hundred
euros a month with only 1-2 hours of maintenance.

------
shareme
considering cheap Android apps, that is cheap as in 2 week dev time, are easy
to do..that may be an option to consider.. or as someone else has suggested
take a well known CMS and start developing themes to sell for it..

------
sebastianavina
sell drugs on ebay

